# How to convince pax to not tip!



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Answer:call riders punts instead of p on front substitute a c. Good job. Almost have me convinced not to tip on off chance I get that driver. This Uber driver is not people.

this blog. 
http://angelinatravels.boardingarea...tling-schemes-getting-control/#comment-730381

Driver called female poster the c word. Seriously What's wrong with some/few Uber drivers? Just stupidity!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

After reading her article, I think the description is accurate.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> After reading her article, I think the description is accurate.


maybe. But even if it is, the sound bite will be "driver calls female pax @unt for not tipping." I would NEVER tip this driver if I knew who it was.

Think about him calling female close to you that (gf, wife, mom etc.)

Think about how this plays. IMO no way helps me get MORE tips.

Address behavior. Don't name call. ie you're a poopie head. instead you seemed to get poop on your hand last time you wiped then you touched your face.

I think poster has a very good chance of getting hired by Uber Corporate. He will be in charge of the sexual harassment complaints.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Who cares. . No one reads that crummy blog anyway


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

**** is a term of endearment in the U.K., just sayin.


----------



## Corrada (Feb 17, 2016)

entrep1776 said:


> maybe. But even if it is, the sound bite will be "driver calls female pax @unt for not tipping." I would NEVER tip this driver if I knew who it was.
> 
> Think about him calling female close to you that (gf, wife, mom etc.)
> 
> ...


How do you know it was a driver. Assume and all it's consequences


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I do not believe the driver called her that. She makes a living traveling on discounts. If she could have gotten a free trip for getting him fired I think she would have done that and boasted.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

I started a thread in this forum about it (I'm a frequent traveler for both fun and work). That entire post calling her the C word was overboard.

I've gotten some good advice from her blog (like getting Hyatt diamond for a year or sign up bonuses on credit cards) but the advice I take doesn't cost others like not tipping Uber drivers or bartenders. Some of the passengers posts were overboard as well such as the one who threatened to take a pic of an Uber drivers car and license plate and post it all over social media if they one starred them for not tipping or demanded a tip.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Bloggers sensationalize and make up a bunch of shit to get their point through, they create armies of morons who follow them and become their fanatics, we live in a fanatical world and that is perhaps the sole reason why this world sucks, fanatics empower wrongfulness if the person is charismatic enough, you then get people who are put in power when they shouldn't, companies that get away with anything and of course religions with extremist views and I don't mean this for Islam, Christians used to be like them.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> Answer:call riders punts instead of p on front substitute a c. Good job. Almost have me convinced not to tip on off chance I get that driver. This Uber driver is not people.
> 
> this blog.
> http://angelinatravels.boardingarea...tling-schemes-getting-control/#comment-730381
> ...


Those drivers are a shame to all of us...it's true a few bad apples spoils the whole bunch.

They just need to allow online tipping they would save customer retention?

What is Ubers problem? They do not want to compromise and think this is how it has to be I feel they are bitter and wrong.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

You are offering a service. In the States tipping is not mandatory but highly advised. When uber first started the rates were higher and no tips were needed. Advertising no tipping necessary was nothing more than great marketing. Both to drivers and pax. Will any old timer look back a year or two and compare the profit margin of what a trip cost now vs then.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I couldn't care less about tips. The tipping culture is dead and it won't come back. Travis killed it. Raise minimum fare to $12 and X rates to $1.50/mile. Then they can truthfully say, "the tip is included."


----------

